# Plural de "grigio"



## Yuukan

Que tal!

Pueden decirme porfavor cuál es el plural de "grigio", es "grigii" ??

o solamente "grigi" ?

Quiero usarlo en la oración: "Scarpe neri, pantaloni _grigii_"  

Es tambien el caso para palabras como "zio", pero en este caso el plural es también "zio" ?


Grazie mille!


----------



## Juri

Tutti gli* zii* erano vestiti con pantaloni *grigi* e  scarpe ner*e*.


----------



## ursu-lab

Si el acento - el acento de la pronunciación: en italiano no es escribe pero te lo indico así lo entiendes mejor - es en la "i" de la última sílaba entonces se mantienen las dos "ii":

pendío, pendii, zío, zii, leggío ("atril"), leggii, ecc. La primera "i" es tónica, la segunda es la "i" del plural.

En los demás casos, no, ya que no hay manera de pronunciar las dos "i" átonas juntas y sería totalmente inútil.

grígio - grigi; armadio ("armario") -> armadi, etc.


----------



## Sarda

ursu-lab said:


> Si el acento - el acento de la pronunciación: en italiano no es escribe pero te lo indico así lo entiendes mejor - es en la "i" de la última sílaba entonces se mantienen las dos "ii":
> 
> pendío, pendii, zío, zii, leggío ("atril"), leggii, ecc. La primera "i" es tónica, la segunda es la "i" del plural.
> 
> En los demás casos, no, ya que no hay manera de pronunciar las dos "i" átonas juntas y sería totalmente inútil.
> 
> grígio - grigi; armadio ("armario") -> armadi, etc.



Non sapevo questa regola prima! Pensavo che non c'era nessuna regola per questo! Mi piace! 
Infatti da poco che mi ho comprato una gramatica ma ancora non l'ho finita da leggere.Ciao!


----------



## chlapec

Piccole correzioni:



Sarda said:


> Non *conoscevo* questa regola! Pensavo che non *ci fosse* nessuna regola *lassù*! Mi piace!
> Infatti, *poco tempo fa* mi *sono* comprato una gram*m*atica, ma ancora non *ho finito* d*i leggerla*.Ciao!


----------



## Yuukan

Ok muchas gracias por la explicación!.


----------



## doktorenko

ursu-lab said:


> Si el acento - el acento de la pronunciación: en italiano no es escribe pero te lo indico así lo entiendes mejor - es en la "i" de la última sílaba entonces se mantienen las dos "ii":
> 
> pendío, pendii, zío, zii, leggío ("atril"), leggii, ecc. La primera "i" es tónica, la segunda es la "i" del plural.
> 
> En los demás casos, no, ya que no hay manera de pronunciar las dos "i" átonas juntas y sería totalmente inútil.
> 
> grígio - grigi; armadio ("armario") -> armadi, etc.



Ok, pero` parole come ad esempio assassinio, beneficio e oratorio al plurale  possono diventare assassinii, beneficii e  oratorii, (si possono pure trovare scritti assassinî, beneficî, oratorî), questo per non confonderle con il plurale di assassino, ben_è_fico e oratore.



Sarda said:


> Non sapevo questa regola prima! Pensavo che non c'era nessuna regola per questo! Mi piace!
> Infatti da poco che mi ho comprato una gramatica ma ancora non l'ho finita da leggere.Ciao!




Le regole di formazione dei plurali della lingua italiana sono molto complesse, alcune di esse richiedono addirittura di conoscere il radicale latino, tieni duro!

In questo caso `grigio` al plurale maschile e` `grigi` perche` quella `i`, atona, e` un mero segno diacritico, cioe` serve ad indicare la pronuncia dolce della `g`, al plurale il compito della `i` e` superfluo quindi decade.
Diverso il caso del plurale femminile che puo` essere `grige` o `grigie`, quest`ultima pero` piu` comune.

Ciao!



Sarda said:


> Non sapevo questa regola prima! Pensavo che non c'era nessuna regola per questo! Mi piace!
> Infatti da poco che mi ho comprato una gramatica ma ancora non l'ho finita da leggere.Ciao!





chlapec said:


> Non *conoscevo* questa regola! Pensavo che non *ci fosse* nessuna regola */lassù*/ per questo! Mi piace!
> Infatti, *poco tempo fa* mi *sono* comprato una gram*m*atica, ma ancora non *ho finito* d*i leggerla*.Ciao!



/per questo/ va bene /*lassù/ *in questo contesto non significa niente.*


Si puo` dire anche:

*`Ho comprato da poco una grammatica, ma non ho ancora finito di leggerla`
*
Attenzione pero` a non scrivere:

*`Ho comprato una grammatica da poco`, vorrebbe dire che la qualita` del libro e` scadente.


----------



## gatogab

doktorenko said:


> *Attenzione pero` a non scrivere:*
> `Ho comprato una grammatica da poco`, vorrebbe dire che la qualita` del libro e` scadente.


 
Cuidado también con :


> Non sapevo questa regola prima!


Se puede entender la regla es muy importante, primordial.
En cambio creo que quisiste decir que _'antes de ahora'_ no conocías esa regla_._
¿Es así?


----------



## doktorenko

gatogab said:


> Cuidado también con :
> 
> Se puede entender la regla es muy importante, primordial.
> En cambio creo que quisiste decir que _'antes de ahora'_ no conocías esa regla_._
> ¿Es así?



In italiano si direbbe piuttosto "regola primaria".
Primo/a e` inteso come primo/a di un elenco di numeri.


----------



## gatogab

doktorenko said:


> In italiano si direbbe piuttosto "regola primaria".


Anche.
Grazie.


----------



## albertbertot

Molto buona la tua osservazione su: assassinio, beneficio e oratorio
Ci sono altri esempi?
Come si chiama questo tipo di accento sulla "i"?  î

Ciao
Alberto Córdoba
Argentina



doktorenko said:


> Ok, pero` parole come ad esempio assassinio, beneficio e oratorio al plurale possono diventare assassinii, beneficii e oratorii, (si possono pure trovare scritti assassinî, beneficî, oratorî), questo per non confonderle con il plurale di assassino, ben_è_fico e oratore.
> 
> 
> 
> Le regole di formazione dei plurali della lingua italiana sono molto complesse, alcune di esse richiedono addirittura di conoscere il radicale latino, tieni duro!
> 
> In questo caso `grigio` al plurale maschile e` `grigi` perche` quella `i`, atona, e` un mero segno diacritico, cioe` serve ad indicare la pronuncia dolce della `g`, al plurale il compito della `i` e` superfluo quindi decade.
> Diverso il caso del plurale femminile che puo` essere `grige` o `grigie`, quest`ultima pero` piu` comune.


----------



## annapo

albertbertot said:


> Molto buona la tua osservazione su: assassinio, beneficio e oratorio
> Ci sono altri esempi?
> Come si chiama questo tipo di accento sulla "i"? î


 
Si chiama accento circonflesso.



doktorenko said:


> In italiano si direbbe piuttosto "regola primaria".
> Primo/a e` inteso come primo/a di un elenco di numeri.


 
Non credo che si riferisse alla regola primaria. Credo che intendesse:
*Non conoscevo questa regola prima* (di ora) in senso temporale  = questa _è la prima volta che ne sento parlare._


----------



## gatogab

annapo said:


> Non credo che si riferisse alla regola primaria. Credo che intendesse:
> *Non conoscevo questa regola prima* (di ora) in senso temporale = questa _è la prima volta che ne sento parlare._


post#9


> En cambio creo que quisiste decir que _'antes de ahora'_ no conocías esa regla_._
> ¿Es así?


----------



## doktorenko

albertbertot said:


> Molto buona la tua osservazione su: assassinio, beneficio e oratorio
> Ci sono altri esempi?



Parole in -io che possono essere scambiate per altre al plurale sono:
principio (principe), palio (palo), condominio (condomino), martirio (martire), direttorio (direttore), conservatorio (conservatore) e altre parole che finiscono in -orio.

Non credo ci sia una regola ma per distinguerle si puo` o usare la doppia `i`, o la `i` con il circonflesso o segnare l`accento quando questo e` utile alla disambiguazione: ad esempio princ*ì*pi (i princ*ì*pi morali) e pr*ì*ncipi(i pr*ì*ncipi consorti).

Ho perfino trovato scritto il plurale con la j o con la dieresi o addirittura con l`apostrofo! Ad. esempio il plurale di studio: `studj` o`studÏ` o `studi'`, ma queste sono forme antiquate.

Ciao!


----------



## kasziel

Ulteriori correzioni:

Non conoscevo questa regola! Non pensavo (che) ce ne fossero al riguardo(oppure Pensavo che non ci fosse nessuna regola per questo -argomento- lassú no se puede utilizar en esto caso, significa algo come "up there" en inglés ) ! Mi piace! 
Infatti poco tempo fa mi sono comprato una grammatica, ma ancora non ho finito di leggerla(Aquí tambien correcto : ma non l´ho ancora finita di leggere).Ciao!


----------



## Yuukan

Ciao!!!

gracias por tu comentario kasziel


----------

